# Gad Lerner lascia La7



## admin (9 Luglio 2013)

*Gad Lerner* *lascia La7*. L'annuncio ufficiale arriva dallo stesso giornalista che, *via twitter*, ha spiegato:"Lascio La7 dopo 12 anni belli. Con tutto l'affetto e la riconoscenza, non mi ci ritrovo più".


----------



## Doctore (9 Luglio 2013)

Adesso la 7 vuole gente che fa ascolti....e giustamente tengono Santoro


----------



## Brain84 (9 Luglio 2013)

Mai particolarmente piaciuto


----------



## Ale (10 Luglio 2013)

effetto Cairo?


----------



## runner (30 Luglio 2013)

sai che perdita per La7

l' unico programma di attualità socio - politica che non faceva più grandi ascolti....


----------



## korma (9 Agosto 2013)

un ignorante e prezzolato giornalista...c'han guadagnato.


----------

